# Do you spray the inside of your snowblowers.......



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey i will be using my snow blower again for the first time in 3 years all i remember in the past is the chute clogging!!!!! 
*
Do any of you spay the inside of the snow blower's chute(?) with anything* like...... Dont laugh!!! I've heard of people spraying PAM inside there.....
lmao

i really dont blame the snowblower it self its some new honda paddle though about 2_" HS520A


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I spray the inside of mine with Fluid Film. cuts back on the clogs, as well as prevents rust. My snowblower is 12 years old, and still looks like it did the day I bought it.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

x2 with the fluid film. If you are going to clog......most likely nothing is going to stop it. I just like how fluid film protects from rust.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

clear silicone, ie garys it, castle silicone spray...i spray the entire machine to help keep it ice free. reapplication depends on how much you are using it. if coated properly it will throw slush


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Fliud Film is the best choice


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

fluid film will do the trick and protect the blower at the same time


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Fluid Film here also. Great stuff!!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

For the FF boys on here, do you just spray directly out of the can or do you spray and then rub in a la a car wax.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

only problem for me is they dont sell FF out here!

FYI: Just reread my first post Spelling!!!!!
**sp*R*ay


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.fluid-film.com/shop/index.html

try ther dealer locator you shoud find one near you
or just buy it online

this stuff worth it


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

SPRAY the FF on....no rubbing required


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

There is a spray called Snow - Jet I think, its made by the same people who make Mow - Deck. I have not got to use it yet but have ordered it and waiting for it. You should be able to google Mow - Deck and find it on their site.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I take a propane torch and a large candle and heat up the wax and rub it on as much of the chute area as possible. Snow doesn't stick at all and the wax lasts most of the winter. I do my plow and shovels the same way. It's WAY cheaper then FF.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The product may be cheaper, but once you factor in your labor, the propane, and so on, I would bet it's a wash. Not to mention I haven't seen a candle company that is a sponsor here.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1140056 said:


> I take a propane torch and a large candle and heat up the wax and rub it on as much of the chute area as possible. Snow doesn't stick at all and the wax lasts most of the winter. I do my plow and shovels the same way. It's WAY cheaper then FF.


Wow, I have never herd that before. Hey, what ever works.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

would ski wax do the same thing?


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

ski wax here...... MUCH better than FF...... Its designed for skis, hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We bolted on the Clarence 0-clearance kit this year. Will see if it helps with clogs. /smllengns.tripod.com


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Generally I WD-40 my blower on the inside and the chute. Thinking about Fluid Film though, I've used it before and was happy with it, just never got around to actually ordering some.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't remember what exactly it is called but I do spray my snowblower with something similar to pam for snow


----------

